# Oxy ooth hatchlings



## fleurdejoo (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys!

Precarious sent me an ooth and here's what happened.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 16, 2012)

There's so many! Have you counted them yet?


----------



## aNisip (Sep 16, 2012)

im sorry to inform you, but your ooth seems to have exploded...im sorry for your loss  :stuart: :innocent: congratz!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 16, 2012)

I have not counted them and frankly won't bother as they will probably eat some of each other.

Did that make sense??

I put 50 million FF's in there but they seem to be having a blast chasing across the net cube.

They are so cute!!!!!

Can't wait to watch them grow and change.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 16, 2012)

they are a pretty communal specie (with food provided) so good luck forcing cannibalism!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome!!! But they don't usually eat for a day or 2 after hatching. That darn Henry, always sending people ooths that hatch, I'll have to have a talk with him. :angry:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 16, 2012)

I know right!!

They were eating, not most of them, but some.

Talk about active though!?

Running all around.

Henry is the man!

I have to say again...he packs a mean parcel!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

You got your work cut out for you!!! But you gotta love oxys


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't wait to watch them grow! Henry's pictures of them are so beautiful!

Can't wait to see all the wonderful colors!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 16, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> I can't wait to watch them grow! Henry's pictures of them are so beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait to see all the wonderful colors!


I've seen some pics with blue tints!!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh cr^p! Those aren't Oxys! I accidentally sent you a Brown Recluse egg sack! I mean... I think it was an accident.

Yeah, they will eat the day they are born. I've seen it for myself.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 20, 2012)

I knew that and they were delicious.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 12, 2012)

How are these guys doing now?!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 12, 2012)

They are doing pretty good.

I have to say that I recently moved and they probably suffered the most. :-(

Also while moving I have had 2 wedding parties and slammed at work!

I think I just wasn't getting them enough humidity.

So I lost some I am sure my bad.

But I will be cleaning cages tomorrow and will get a count on them and some pics.

They are eating hydei.

And as soon as I got the humidity up stopped seeing losses.

At least the 2 coincided.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Little rainbow babies.

Okay so these guys have now molted a few times.

It's too hard to keep track! But gotta be L3!

They are starting to get cool colors now.

My pictures are pretty sucky but this one has a beautiful coral kind of thing going.






And this one is green and brown


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 15, 2012)

how many do you have left? I love the color variation!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 15, 2012)

I think around 25 or so.


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 15, 2012)

neat


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure your ooth hatches, I;ve been sitting on my two months, me butts getting tired! :tt2:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait till the colors really start to come in.



hibiscusmile said:


> Sure your ooth hatches, I;ve been sitting on my two months, me butts getting tired! :tt2:


I've got one ooth left from the same female these came from if you need one. I'm just sayin...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 27, 2012)

Molted yesterday.

This picture does not to do this justice!

They are so vivid!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 27, 2012)

I want some!


----------

